# Anxiety at the gym



## MattsMuseingBrain (Jun 3, 2010)

what are some ways you guys deal with going to the gym or running outside.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Go at off-peak hours when the gym is less crowded. At my gym it's around 10am and 2pm weekdays.

If you're totally new to the gym and it's equipment you can look up info online (eg http://www.leehayward.com/gym_equipment/index.htm) or get a session or three with a personal trainer who will guide you through some workouts for your goals. This also reduces the anxiety you get when you feel you might be making a fool of yourself by using improper form on a machine or something like that.

The more you go there the more it'll feel like it's an alien environment. It'll feel like you belong there; that it's your environment just as much as every one else's. Say 'hi' to the gym receptionist and gym instructors whenever you pass them. Just a hi is enough to build a rapport with them. They are more likely to go out of your way to help you out if they are familiar with you.

Just try to concentrate on your own thing. Take some earphones with you if that helps. If you look around at other people you'll notice everyone is pretty much concentrating on their own thing too.


----------



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

Definitely listen to the guy above me about going at a time when there usually aren't a lot of people. If you want to avoid all of this, just do like i've been doing, go on demand (if you have it) or buy some workout videos and start exercising at your own home. You don't have to pay periodically like you have to for a gym membership and its just you focusing on yourself with no distractions or anxieties. and its kinda like having a personal trainer with you at home.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

i still have a hard time with my anxiety at the gym sometimes i suck it up and go but i feel much better going for a job...less ppl really close to me...what i usually do it just say **** it!! and then leave out the house...lol when i have a bad attitute or just feel like what the **** those ppl will do to me or say..they cant do anything to me so i just say **** it and just go...i wish everything i could just say"**** it" i know witht the gym most often ppl wont say **** to ya anyways so yeah thats why i can say it...but everyone has there own techniques of getting **** done and over with...mine is haveing a big ego at times i guess...


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just do it.
I know how you feel but once you get in and you start working out, you realise noone cares what your doing and you start to feel good because your actually doing something good for your body.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I can only go to the gym if my buddy comes with me, otherwise i wont go.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Bring an MP3 player. It'll make you focus less on the people around you.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I think I try all these! I not only bring a friend during strange hours but I also bring an mP3 player. I also take note of what everyone else is wearing - to blend in as much as possible really helps me. I pick machines on the ends or in a corner and in the back. 

Does anyone have trouble with the treadmill? I find when I step off I feel a sense of vertigo and my anxiety cannot handle it. I know cardio is important so I'm a bit frustrated but figured weight training was better than nothing.


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

my anxiety is awesome at the gym because i run around like a nervous madman doing set after set after set


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I only run. I'd kinda like to hit the weights, but I don't know how to work what muscle groups and when to work them, so I don't bother


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Go for runs at night for cardio. If you want to tone yourself up then body resistant excercises like push ups and sit ups are more effective then pumping iron. You get buff working out like this but you'll be toned as a mother****a. I guess it depends on your goals.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah I can totally psych myself out of exercising because of my anxiety, but I hear its really good for depression. I used to play water polo in college, but still had issues with depression, so I lie to myself and think exercise won't help, when I really think it will. 

Also I find myself in somewhat of a catch-22, no people around, not motivated to work out; people around, anxious, want to avoid next time.

Treadmills are frightening, definitely feel like I'm still on it when I get off. Running is ok when I go to local park at a unbusy time, but can't always schedule that. Size of town have anything to do with how people cope? I live in a place that is 70,000 people or so, so they try and smile at you/make eye contact when you are out in the park working out.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of joining the gym but i'm really not comfortable with asking the people down there what i need to be doing for how long and how to operate the equipment.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

If you have flexible hours go to the gym when it's less busy, for me that was early afternoon. Also bring your ipod (if you have one) and just play with it in between sets so no one can bother you. I spend many a time at the gym standing around staring at the floor looking dumb between sets because I didn't bring my ipod.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

galaxy1 said:


> I'm thinking of joining the gym but i'm really not comfortable with asking the people down there what i need to be doing for how long and how to operate the equipment.


Just look up a routine on the internet. Preferably one base around free weights, machines are unnecessary so you don't really need to know how to use them. You could look up videos of specific exercises on youtube or something to find out exactly how they should be done, or ask people on exercise forums. Most of the people who work at gyms don't know what they're talking about so you shouldn't listen to them anyway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run with an MP3 player or a radio headset. I run in the city, too. Most of the time, I am fine, although sometimes I do get oogled. It makes me more determined to run harder.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

- Go at times when there is not a lot of people at the gym. 
- See if you can find some friends willing to play games like racquetball on the side. It is fun and it helps keep mind off negative thoughts.
- It is normal to feel uncomfortable the first few times, it should get better the more you go.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> Just look up a routine on the internet. Preferably one base around free weights, machines are unnecessary so you don't really need to know how to use them. You could look up videos of specific exercises on youtube or something to find out exactly how they should be done, or ask people on exercise forums.


good points ,I didn't think of those ideas. thanks.


----------



## bibi12 (Jul 1, 2010)

I do sometimes go to the gym or I run outside, it is just very important to do exercise because this is what gives you a good feeling about yourself. If there is a healthy body, there is a healthy mind.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Music definitely helps me when I go running. I frequent a runners trail around where I live and music keeps me focused as I run to the beat so I don't get distracted and self conscious.


----------



## Wael (Oct 31, 2009)

When I started going there I was highly self-conscious. This changed dramatically with time. I go now and don't think about the anxiety at all.


----------



## alexander9 (Jul 8, 2010)

like the second post said, i try to go at off-peak hours..
and hey, after a while, your confidence in your body image should go up and may help you to ignore the SA you get with all the people being around
besides..the way i see it, most people at the gym have 1 or 2 overbearing thought on their minds -- this sucks and/or i need to get out of here asap..they're not worrying or paying attention to the other people around them!
best of luck!


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

I think even people without SA hate the gym.... it's absolutely unbearable to think someone I know could walk in and see me sweating like a saint in hell with my pathetic shorts on.

Here's what I do. think about the person you cant stand more than anyone else on earth, racing next to you and calling you weak. it keeps me motivated, distracted, and boosts your heart rate for those tough times where you need a calorie burn boost. Music helps too. I always go to the farrest back possible, and there are mirrors there, so you can pretend like you're the only person there.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I go trail running where there aren't many people. When I have to go to the gym I listen to my music really loud and I try to get in to the music. Sometimes I find that my anxiety at the gym actually makes me get a better workout haha :yes Maybe it's stupid but since people are watching me I try to run faster I think, and then I actually do get a much better time. I guess things work out ok!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

sara01 said:


> I go trail running where there aren't many people. When I have to go to the gym I listen to my music really loud and I try to get in to the music. Sometimes I find that my anxiety at the gym actually makes me get a better workout haha :yes Maybe it's stupid but since people are watching me I try to run faster I think, and then I actually do get a much better time. I guess things work out ok!


Haha, I was just about to post something similar to this. I was just out for a run earlier and if there are people near me, I'll speed up so I can get out of sight. Anxiety does have some benefits


----------



## Amber78 (Jun 25, 2010)

I am about ready to get rid of my gym membership because I hate going in there and possibly running into someone I know. I would rather do it at home. I am thinking of canceling and buying an elliptical and a few weights.


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

I actually finally got a treadmill that I use if I get way too anxious or if it is raining. I just know how important exercise is for me and it helps so much with my anxiety, so I want to get it any way I can. I like running outside because it helps me practice getting over anxiety, but exercise for me is just way too important. So the treadmill allows me to get in my exercise without having to practice...I try to always make exercise something that is a positive experience for me, and that seems to help. 

Also, I wanted to say that having a dog does wonders for running outside with other people around. They don't pay so much attention to me, and they pay more attention to my dog (he is pretty cute) . I also have a leash to hold which helps me when I feel awkward with my hands while running and I think someone is watching (not sure if this happens to other people?)


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Wii Fit people LOL


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

senrab said:


> Wii Fit people LOL


lol, I tried the wii fit at a friends house and my wii fit age is 48. That's despite the fact I exercise everyday!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> lol, I tried the wii fit at a friends house and my wii fit age is 48. That's despite the fact I exercise everyday!


I find the only real benefits you get from it is if you consistently do the high-exertion activities, like the cycling on the WiiFit Plus. Doing an hour of ski jumping and heading soccer balls isn't going to do it. I do an hour of island cycling and super hula-hoops and I am seriously sweating and tired out.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

senrab said:


> I find the only real benefits you get from it is if you consistently do the high-exertion activities, like the cycling on the WiiFit Plus. Doing an hour of ski jumping and heading soccer balls isn't going to do it. I do an hour of island cycling and super hula-hoops and I am seriously sweating and tired out.


That's sounds pretty cool, I wanna do the super hula-hoops! I tried a few of the wii fitness games and they were pretty fun, the snowboarding one and the one where you have to get all those balls to the hole. Although the wii fit age is such BS!!!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> That's sounds pretty cool, I wanna do the super hula-hoops! I tried a few of the wii fitness games and they were pretty fun, the snowboarding one and the one where you have to get all those balls to the hole. Although the wii fit age is such BS!!!


The super hula hoop kicks my ***! The 10 minute one is pure torture, I have to pause it a few times. 5 minutes spinning one way and 5 minutes the other. An even better game I have found is the EA Sports Active, it has more "exercise" driven games.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Now that Im using meds, I can appreciate what my anxiety did for my workouts. It kept me moving, more focused and more willing to do supersets in order to counter nervous energy. Now that I stop and chit chat with other chilled out people (whom are also usually lazy) I can understand how much these people admire the gym rats who keep to themselves, do their workouts hard and head home.


----------

